# Sleepy, sad cockatiel



## Squawksquawk (Jun 8, 2012)

Hi everyone,
I'm worried about Custard, my beautiful cockatiel. I had to take her to the bet yesterday as she has a problem with egg binding and had an egg stuck inside her. The vet gassed her, removed the egg and gave her a calcium injection and last night she was a bit subded, very cuddly but seemed much happier. However today she is really tired and clumsy and I'm wondering if this is normal? Is it juts her recovering from the ordeal of going to the vet and having the egg removed or is this a sign that she still isn't right?

Worried about her 

Would appreciate any advice!! Thankyou! x

Also I think she is an excessive egg layer, and at the moment I give her a cuttlefish, mineral block, seed, fresh veg daily and water with calcium frops, but should I be giving her anything else to kepp her healthy? x


----------



## rashid100 (Oct 3, 2012)

She is probably just recovering... Give her treats and spend some time with her and she should be fine and happy again.. If not, maybe u should call the vet. 
Hope that helps


----------



## MildlyAnnoyedBird (Jun 10, 2011)

How clumsy are we talking?

I mean, to me, the main symptom I'd be concerned about is if she seems to have clumsiness in/trouble using her feet. I know that egg binding can cause nerve damage, etc in the legs.

My CC is also an excessive layer (we're on clutch 3 back to back, I'm desperately trying to stop her) but never any binding. CC seems to LOVE greens, especially brussels sprouts, which help with the calcium. She will also eat beans, which are helpful for protein. Any food that might bolster little Custard's system....

Keep a close eye. If you can, warm up a corner of her cage so she can sit there if she wants to warm herself. I use a heating blanket over the corner of my guys' cage when it's cold here.

If anything gets worse, or she's struggling to breathe or poop, or not eating/drinking, I'd call the vet right away. Does she have a distended butt/belly? It's possible there's a second egg stuck in there, but I hope not.

Good thoughts for you both....


----------



## cknauf (Aug 27, 2012)

Anesthesia can take a while to work itself out of the system.

As for vitamins, make sure she's getting enough vitamin D. Vitamin D is necessary to metabolize calcium, so she could be eating a cuttlebone a day and it wouldn't help her if she didn't have any D in her diet. The body usually makes vitamin D from sunlight. You could get a special lamp for her that emits UVA and UVB rays (these are commonly sold for reptiles) or there are supplements. There aren't any foods high in D, except for fish, which obviously birds can't eat.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

> There aren't any foods high in D, except for fish, which obviously birds can't eat.


Actually this is wrong. Birds CAN eat fish and I offer tuna to mine in small amounts.


----------



## cknauf (Aug 27, 2012)

roxy culver said:


> Actually this is wrong. Birds CAN eat fish and I offer tuna to mine in small amounts.


Really? Huh, never would have thought!


----------



## Squawksquawk (Jun 8, 2012)

Thanks so much everyone!! At the moment a bit unsteady on her feet, but she can still climb, just slowly! Hopefully she is just recovering and I'm just being paranoid! Really appreciate all your advice. Thankyou!!


----------



## bassamgaillany (Nov 16, 2012)

I just wish recovery for her  Look after her and do not worry


----------



## nassrah (Feb 27, 2012)

Dont worry about being paranoid.Its best to be paranoid than sorry.Sending all my best vibes for your Custard. Hope she ll be back to her happy self pretty soon x x


----------



## joycricket (Oct 11, 2012)

Actually, my oldest cockatiel (Morse -12 yr. normal) loves salmon because I fed it to him when he was young and he still enjoys it. All three of my cockatiels & Maxi-Pi like tuna and chicken. Morses favorite is salmon, but they all get scrambled eggs from time to time with their brown rice, peas, & corn. They'll even steal from the Pionus when I mix Baby food (sweet potato or squash) with his food. Protein is good for them in moderation.


----------



## MildlyAnnoyedBird (Jun 10, 2011)

Just be careful with fish, guys -- it contains often a significant amount of mercury, sometimes even trace amounts of lead. 

Humans aren't supposed to eat TOO much tuna for that reason. I'd imagine a small bird would have physical effects faster than we do. The fish itself is fine, it's the junk they have in their bodies from pollution you have to watch out for.


----------

